# Illustrator - Farbverlauf, Sonderfarbe



## PDeffer (2. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag, 
(PC, CS2, Acrobat 7) 
Zu Testzwecken kann diese Situation bitte mal jemand nachstellen:

AI-datei (cmyk, Farbmanagment aus) mit vier Rechtecken (R) anlegen. 

R1: Füllung HKS38 K Schmuckfarbe
R2: Füllung HKS38 K Schmuckfarbe, dann in Prozessfarbe konvertieren (100, 60, 10, 60)
R3. Farbverlauf: 
- Farbe 1: 100% HKS38 K Schmuckfarbe
- Farbe 2: 0% HKS38 K Schmuckfarbe
R4. Farbverlauf: 
- Farbe 1: 100% "HKS38 K" Prozessfarbe (100, 60, 10, 60)
- Farbe 2: 0% "HKS38 K" Prozessfarbe (100, 60, 10, 60)

Jetzt PDF erzeugen mit Adobe-PDF - kein Farbmanagement - und PDF wieder im AI öffnen. Jetzt mit Pipette farben kontrollieren:

Bei mir sieht es dann wie folgt aus:
R1: Füllung HKS38 K Schmuckfarbe - Richtig!
R2: Füllung HKS38 K Prozessfarbe (100, 60, 10, 60)  - Richtig!
R3. Farbverlauf: 
- Farbe 1: Füllung cmyk 100; 83,53; 40; 36,47 - FALSCH
- Farbe 2: cmyk 0 ;0;0;0

R4. Farbverlauf: 
- Farbe 1: Füllung cmyk 100; 83,53; 40; 36,47 - FALSCH
- Farbe 2: cmyk 0 ;0;0;0

Ist das reproduzierbar? 
Hat jemand ein Erklärung?
Dank im Voraus!
PDeffer


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Mai 2007)

Hi,
und mit angeschaltetem Farbmanagement?
Ohen Farbmanagement sollte man nie arbeiten weil eben solche Sachen wie du beschreibst rauskommen können. Aber woran das liegt kann ich nicht sagen.
Mit Farbmanagement sollte das eigentlich nicht passieren. Würde dafür aber bei Illustrator nicht gerade die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen.

Gruß


----------

